
Show HN: SQL Habit – learn SQL with Real Examples from Product and Marketing - makaronich
https://www.sqlhabit.com/
======
makaronich
Hi everyone, Anatoli is here, the author of SQL Habit.

Problem: SQL is a language of data but many resources out there teach it on
examples that are far from reality of a modern Internet company.

Solution: SQL Habit teaches SQL from scratch with examples from a fictional
Internet company. You'll start from 0 and learn about how data helps this
fictional startup to solve day to day challenges in Product, Marketing or
Business departments.

After 6 months of building and 600 commits on Github I'm really excited to
share SQL Habit with HN! Looking forward to your feedback (+ it's Black Friday
sale)!

------
RomanZharenkov
amazing course

